# My Home Theater Setup



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are pics of my Equipment my rears are the same as the cerwin fronts.

You will see my HTPC drives all my content - it's the way moving forward - Discs are just a waiste of time!

Need to get some stuff to make the room less "hard"

But it's a boy's place


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

that rig needs some cable management!


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Nice system you have there. I would love to here those Cerwin Vegas. Those along with the dual 15 model are supposed to be some the best speakers CV has made. Apparently the midrange and high frequencies are much improved in the CLS line. That system probably has some serious punch. :scared:


----------



## plumbcrazy (Feb 22, 2010)

looks nice


----------

